
The Strange Brands in Your Instagram Feed - joshwa
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/01/the-strange-brands-in-your-instagram-feed/550136/?single_page=true
======
philipkglass
_As for my coat, in the end, there was no real mystery to it. It was too cheap
to be true, and no matter how much technology changes, you get what you pay
for._

It can be an endeavor in and of itself to figure out where the "too cheap to
be true" prices start for a given product. If you were accustomed to the HDMI
cable prices at Best Buy you might suspect -- wrongly -- that Monoprice was
full of too-cheap-to-be-good scam products. What's the labor and materials
cost of making a decent camel coat? How low can prices go if the seller spends
little on marketing and can live with modest profits? I have no idea. I don't
know where "you could get a bargain coat by avoiding name-brand markup" prices
end and where "you are guaranteed to get junk" prices begin.

------
runnr_az
That was really interesting... makes you think there are definitely
opportunities for clever middlemen / platforms...

